# Mini Dreams/ Sleep disturbances



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody lay in bed and there mind thinks and images up the most the random bullshit. Sometimes I have no problems at all. 
. But you just cant quite put a finger on what your thinking about. But sometimes you can channel it into a coherant thought process to entertain you while you fall asleep. But if you leave it alone its ok.

It will be like CATS WEAR COATS LOL MARIA BLACK FLAG DONT LOOK BACK. Sometimes these may or may not be accompanied with random images in your head. And the string of thoughts is so fast you have trouble remembering them at times. :?:

Its just so random. Is this Obsession? And if so, what can I do too stop it.

Just was wondering.

I hate acting totally normal and living with DP. Well scratch that, im glad I act normal atleast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes its just right before you fall asleep, your mind wanders into a random dream sequence and its very vivid and sometimes before you fall asleep you hear random words. Its annoying at times but it happens like every once in a while.


----------



## jessica (Feb 5, 2006)

I get this all of the time - mostly when I'm falling asleep, but I will sometimes get it during the day if my mind isn't occupied with something else. My mind seems to just start thinking this weird random babble, and then I will catch myself, and think "Where the hell did that come from?"

It happens much more when sleep deprived or really anxious.


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

i used to get this severely before i went on ad's . its like the bullshit images and thoughts would morph and change so quickly into the next my short term memory would be unable to keep up with any of it, i used to sit and fry my brains trying to remember what the last crazy thought or image had been and i never could!!


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Likewise anti-depressants seem to have supressed this for me too, but I actually encountered this last night for the first time in about a year. 
I guess I just dozed off into a light sleep, and I could see myself walking into a cubical in a toilet, and I tripped over a dip in the floor and woke up with a jump.

I actually quite enjoyed it. I used to get them in the past where I'd walk out on front of a bus for some reason and wake up in a sweat with my heart pounding, but they're always amazingly vivid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

I dream almost EVERY single night. Its like clockwork.....in other words it always happens. And I'm even dp'd in my dreams. They are strange, surreal dreams that altogether don't make a lot of sense to me, but when i awake, I can remember bits and pieces enough. Never are they truly 'disturbing' but most of them leave me feeling like I just took a hit of acid upon awakening. I feel like Im on a different planet or have ventured to a parallel universe of some sort. And I am left there lying in bed in awe of what I just experienced.

I know that when you are dreaming, its not restful sleep you are getting. And its bad, because I want to give my mind some time to rest.

It seems theres no escaping this shit. It always gets u sooner or later.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I can relate to everything that was said.


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

my dreams have been robbed away from me...the last clear dream i remember was some kind of family scene then suddenly i felt myself being sucked into smth...black deep and frightening...i havent had any coherent dreams ever since...


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Well let me ask you guys something else.

Do the dreams/images occassionally scare you awake for good? Do you guys get startled alot more then often :/

And what type of anti-depressants are you guys on. Im on nothing atm but serouisly considering lexipro.

If I dont change my mood on life im going too commit suicide real soon. :shock:

I cry/sob uncontrollably when I think about the past. How 7 years ago I was normal.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

stevesteve said:


> Do the dreams/images occassionally scare you awake for good?


Thankfully enough, never...but they do this to you, I presume? Do they make sense? I dont think my dreams have ever ensued a proper story line. As far back as I can recall they've always been very eccentric and uncouth, especially as a child.



stevesteve also said:


> And what type of anti-depressants are you guys on. Im on nothing atm but serouisly considering lexipro.


Not everyone here is taking anti depressants, in fact many aren't, but personally I've been on six different types over the past year and a half and having had no success with any (including lexapro) I'm currantly on Lithium. Which I'm fairly f.ucking sure I'm discontinuing as of this coming Thursday.



> If I dont change my mood on life im going too commit suicide real soon. :shock:


Hardly. If at any point you think you might do yourself danger, PM me and I'll be online within 15 minutes at the most. You *have* to acknowlege that these feelings are temporary and nothing more.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

> Thankfully enough, never...but they do this to you, I presume? Do they make sense? I dont think my dreams have ever ensued a proper story line. As far back as I can recall they've always been very eccentric and uncouth, especially as a child.


Well I jolt awake. Kind of a myclonic jerk or an image will scare the shit out of me. Im still searching for a physical ailment. My thyroid is currently suspect and tests will be forthcoming



> Not everyone here is taking anti depressants, in fact many aren't, but personally I've been on six different types over the past year and a half and having had no success with any (including lexapro) I'm currantly on Lithium. Which I'm fairly f.ucking sure I'm discontinuing as of this coming Thursday


Never been on Lithium. But I was Depakote before all this bullshit start.



> Hardly. If at any point you think you might do yourself danger, PM me and I'll be online within 15 minutes at the most. You have to acknowlege that these feelings are temporary and nothing more.


My life is so numb. I lost a fuckin relationship cause I am a cruel, unemotional asshole. I cant fuckin help it and its not my fault. It isnt temporary. Its fuckin permanent, i have been like this for 7 years. This is exhaustion, fatigue. My life is folding up before my eyes. My hair is falling out at 22 and I carrying on a meaningful conversation is like brain surgery with me. Oh and baldness doesnt run in my family.

I almost just want to go into the woods and live as a recluse. Atleast I wont hurt anybody or be burden. Atleast I'll have that ounce of peace.

Dear God I just want peace.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I often get random thoughts and images going through my head just before i drift off to sleep and sometimes they jerk me out of sleep. I find thats its no big deal really cause its not scary just annoying. I get this if im overtired alot.

I used to get sleep paraylisis now thats scary. Thank christ i dont get that any more.


----------

